# 'Couch Potato'



## Charliethree

The art of 'couch potato ' perfected.


----------



## Ivyacres

This made me smile!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's one happy comfortable boy.


----------



## Charliethree

He really didn't appreciate that I interrupted his nap.


----------



## Neeko13

LOL.... sooo cute, and yes, he has!!!!!!:wink2::wink2:


----------



## G-bear

It looks like he opened his eyes just long enough for you to take a photo and then went back to sleep. Now that is a smart dog. Beautiful too. I love those snowy faces


----------



## B and G Mom

I just wanna curl up next to him!


----------



## Charliethree

B and G Mom said:


> I just wanna curl up next to him!


I am sure he would welcome your company, as long as you don't wake him up!! (or take up too much room)


----------



## G-bear

LOL. They do love "their" couches, don't they?


----------



## Charliethree

G-bear said:


> LOL. They do love "their" couches, don't they?


 
They certainly do!! I am sure they spend more time on it than I do!!


----------



## Charliethree

Couch potato 'fail'?
















He has competition!









Or perhaps a 'partner in crime'.


----------



## Charliethree

And when he is not practicing the art of couch potato, he loves to ....

swim

















and play in the snow!


----------



## 3 goldens

LOL, just recently one a dog group on FB a lady said she was all for allowing her golens on the sofa but her hubby said NO. SO she wanted us to post pictures of our dogs on our sofa--I post several--golden retrievers, Irish Setter and Great Pyrenees.


----------



## Charliethree

My 'Couch Potato' Milo, celebrated his 10th birthday in September, 'officially' a senior now. Amazed that the time has flown by so quickly, am honored and loving this journey I am so blessed to be travelling with him, and looking forward to many more adventures with him. Happy, and still young at heart, and healthy too, able to do the things he loves to do, running in the open fields, carrying his toy on his walks, playing fetch in the park, rolling in the grass, and the snow, (his favorite thing), playing with the other dogs too, and yes, sleeping on the couch, living life as it should be, no worries, carefree!


----------



## jennretz

I just saw this thread for the first time. What a sweet boy and so happy he's going strong. As I looked through this thread I saw some member names that haven't been active for some time. Miss those folks and the stories they shared on the forum.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Milo looks great, wonderful to see him enjoying life and doing so well. 

Great pictures.


----------



## Charliethree

Thank you! He is a beautiful boy, inside and out!!


----------



## Charliethree

Dreaming.....


----------



## jennretz

Beautiful Milo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

Growing older with the charm and grace of a prince. 

















Big brother, sharing his wisdom with little Cache.


----------



## jennretz

He’s so handsome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

And he still has some 'puppy' in him!!


----------



## jennretz

I ❤ when the seniors still want to play 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

Nothing like a chance to play in the rain, to make a big boy's day!










and a few moments to chill in the grass!


----------



## Charliethree

Happy 11th Birthday to my 'Couch Potato'!! Happy, healthy, living a good dog's life!!


----------



## jennretz

Happy Birthday Milo.  hope you get lots of treats today.[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji512][emoji512][emoji512][emoji512]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

Happy birthday, you sweet sugar face!


----------



## Charliethree

For 12 1/2 years you were by my side, many miles we walked, many adventures we had. You were my rock, my comfort in hard times, my sunshine, my best friend on our journey through time. April 17, 2020, you told me our journey was to end, as you requested, I did the hardest thing I have ever had to do, my heart broken as you travelled on your last journey over the Rainbow Bridge. 
Rest in peace, sweet Milo, miss you with every breath I take, every beat of my heart.. run free.


----------



## jennretz

I'm so sorry to see this Sarah. Milo was such a sweet boy and will be missed. My condolences.


----------



## cwag

Oh no, I am so sorry to see this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry for your loss of Milo. 
Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## Deborus12

I'm so sorry that you lost him. What a beautiful sweet boy.


----------



## Sholt

I am so incredibly sorry to read of Milo’s passing. He was such a handsome soul. What a wonderful life you shared.💔


----------



## Charliethree

Hard enough to say 'Good bye' but to have to do it twice in a few short months is more heartache, more heart break than one heart can take. 

Run free Miss Kaya, my 'Squirrelly Girl', run free with your brothers Charlie and Milo. 
Miss you so much, miss you all! Thank you all for sharing your journeys through life with me, and honor and a privilege to have such amazing, wonderful best friends, partners in life to travel with. Thank you for all you have given me!! 

Forever in my heart.


----------



## jennretz

So sorry to see this. My condolences.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sholt

I am so very sorry. What a ‘crew’ you had in those three.❤


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so very sorry to hear this, sending you a comforting hug.


----------



## Deborus12

I'm so sorry. This is heartbreaking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for your loss of Kaya, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Charliethree

Miss my Charlie-three crew - ever so much. 




























Charlie - crossed the Bridge Jan. 12, 2018










Milo, made his final journey April 17, 2020











Miss Kaya, joined her brothers at the Bridge, July 20, 2020

When we said 'Hello' - 'Good bye' was the farthest from my mind, but here we are, remembering the journeys, journeys I could only have traveled with you. Thank you from the bottom of my broken heart, for the joy, the love, the sunshine you brought into my life will be cherished forever - forever your pawprints will remain on my heart. 
Miss you, all of you, my 'Charlie-three' ever so much!


----------



## jennretz

Duke, Charlie and Rocky (and me) send a big hug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

